# Static Text (Text Control) -> Farbe,Grösse ?



## Indian (15. Juni 2004)

Hi

ich hab ein label vom typ MFC Static Text (Text Control) Feld. Hab jedoch nichts darüber gefunden wie ich die 

Grösse 
Farbe 
einfügen eines Absatz bzw. neuer Zeile

des Textes, das ich anzeigen möchte, ändern kann.

Irgendeiner schon sowas gemacht.

Indian


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mir dazu eine Abgewandelte Klasse runtergeladen
bei
Abgewandelte Klasse 

da musst du mal unter "MFC-Controls / Static Controls" nachschauen.
Bei mir hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Musst dir halt ne einfache Klasse runterladen.


----------

